# Too much yeast nutrient?



## ianjamespiano (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Everyone!
I am making and apple cider wine(hard cider) using fresh pressed cider.
I added yeast nutrient per the packaging.
I bought some Cider House Premium Cider Yeast and now I see it contains yeast nutrient already.
Will there be too much yeast nutrient now?
Show I go with a different yeast that has no extra nutrients?
Thanks!!!


----------



## stickman (Nov 14, 2016)

I wouldn't worry, the nutrient in the cider yeast packet is only trace nutrients, and is not intended to supply all nutrient needs. What size batch are you making?


----------



## ianjamespiano (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi! Thanks for the response!
It's actually a 50 gallon batch (yes fifty).
I hoping the Cider House yeast works well


----------



## dking193 (Nov 15, 2016)

That's a lot at once. Curious about your setup?


----------



## ianjamespiano (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi! It's just a couple 300 liter tanks. Floating lids.


----------

